# 2K IPS or 4K TN?



## unpopular (Mar 11, 2014)

As some of you may know, Dell will soon be releasing a 28" 4K monitor at under $700. The problem is that it's the older thin film type that has limited viewing angle. Currently a 28" IPS 2K panel can be had for under $300. Unfortunately, 4K IPS is still very expensive.

I will be buying a Mac Pro next semester so I will have 4K ability. Which monitor technology would you suggest? I will be doing primarily animation (full HD) for school and photography as a hobby.

Thanks


----------



## unpopular (Mar 13, 2014)

Really. Not even a single baseless opinion??


----------



## runnah (Mar 13, 2014)

Spend a little more and go with 4k.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 13, 2014)

I went with a 28" IPS monitor.  the price just went down too much to pass up. 
I dont know what you need for animation...but my monitor is plenty HD enough for me.


----------



## runnah (Mar 13, 2014)

unpopular said:


> I will be doing primarily animation (full HD) for school and photography as a hobby.
> 
> Thanks




With 4K think of the real estate you"ll have. 4k you can view most photos at damn near 100%.


----------



## unpopular (Mar 13, 2014)

Aside from viewing angle, does IPS have any other advantage in terms of sharpness or contrast?


----------



## KmH (Mar 13, 2014)

FWIW - IPS and TN are both a TFT-LCD display types.
Thin-film-transistor liquid-crystal display - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Not all IPS displays are created equal. IPS displays can generally display more colors than a TN display can.
IPS displays also have a variety of back light types - like CCFL  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CCFL
W-LED
GB-R LED

What is your budget?

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2068104/dells-out-new-24-inch-and-32-inch-ultrahd-4k-monitors.html


> Before you go getting _too_ pumped about 4K monitors finally becoming available in desk-friendly sizes, keep in mind that Netflix trials aside, 4K-ready content is still fairly rare, and you'll need a similarly potent (and pricey) PC rig if you're hoping to get your game on in face-melting Ultra HD glory. Pushing all those pixels at playable frame rates takes a mighty capable graphics card. 4K displays have four times as many pixels as 1080p screens


----------

